
Just JavaScript - pieterr
https://justjavascript.com/
======
okareaman
I've read so many articles about the brokenness of JavaScript and now this, a
highly paid professional and well known JavaScript developer says he didn't
have a solid grasp after years. From a psychological standpoint, why do people
defend the language and keep beating their head against the wall? Why all the
hate for Dart when Google tried to offer an alternative? Why wasn't some other
alternative built to replace a language that was hacked together in 10 days by
Brendan Eich, who designed it for small utility scripts? Why doesn't everybody
use TypeScript? I don't get the love for JavaScript.

~~~
SwiftyBug
Yes, I feel your pain. Unfortunately, I think it's a lost battle. But, to be
fair, it will take you years to master most programming languages.

~~~
okareaman
I was a pretty good assembly language programmer. I felt good about the code I
wrote. It was correct. I never feel that way about JavaScript I write.

------
cameronfraser
Cool idea, but I really dislike the way that these types of things are
presented. It reads like an infomercial or something. Spare me the sales pitch
I guess.

~~~
danabramov
It's mostly meant to filter out people who would think it's a finished
product. Because it's... not.

------
Antoninus
I felt like this after my first job where I wrote Java and Perl for three
years before moving to a full-stack position that was heavy on JS.

What helped the most was building numerous hobby apps in node and thousands of
leetcode questions. A book or a course was somewhat helpful, only in reference
and second to the api docs. I would answer them with es6 trying to make full
use of the spec. I did this for 5 months answering 3-4 a day until the medium
and hard questions became easy.

There is a thick line between competent and fluent when it comes to
programming and a lot of devs don’t want to put in the work.

------
flafla2
> I will send you drafts of Just JavaScript directly to your inbox for free.

> There's no editing.

> No polish.

> It's more like a conversation we would have together over a cup of coffee.

> By subscribing to updates I will add you to my email list and send a
> sequence of emails describing my JavaScript mental models. This will
> eventually be a paid course, but you can unsubscribe at any time.

In the spirit of the holidays, this is a wonderful gift! Looking forward to
checking this out. Cheers :)

------
bcherny
What a fun idea — I just signed up.

Thanks for thinking about how to better explain things, Dan. The more
complicated JS gets the more important good explanations are.

